# Best Briquettes for a WSM



## haloodieefoodie (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

I'm so glad found this UK based group!

Im a keen smoker, but always been finding issues with sourcing good quality briquettes for my smoker, especially during winter

Has anyone used the Big K Restuarant Briquettes? http://www.bigkproducts.co.uk/Product-Restaurant-Charcoal-Briquettes-10kg-(RCB10)_261.aspx

They are available for around £10 for 10kg

I wanna a reliable slow burning charcoal with a steady heat output, especially if im smoking an 18 hours brisket!!

Any suggestions will be most appreciated.

Kind regards

Team HF


----------



## steve johnson (Feb 9, 2017)

I always use heat beads never tried anything else


----------



## wade (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi HF








The best ones I have found are the Heat Beads. They give a good steady burn with a lot of heat. They also have no distinct smell when they burn either - unlike the cheaper briquettes. You can then add your own flavours on top.

Here you will find a profile of the Heat Beads along with some new Coconut briquettes that the Heat Bead importers were looking to also import.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/171812/coconut-briquettes

Shop around on Google and you will get them at a good price - often delivered free next day. They seem a little more expensive up front but they are cheaper in the long term as they last so long.


----------



## haloodieefoodie (Feb 9, 2017)

Wade said:


> Hi HF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Wade,

I usually fill up my WSM with 'normal' supermarket briquettes and it lasts for at least 12 hours! How long do you think the heat beads will last?? I can get arrpox 10kg into my smoker at once!!


----------



## wade (Feb 10, 2017)

In my 18" a 4 Kg sack of Heat Beads will last 12 hours running at 110 C


----------



## steve johnson (Feb 10, 2017)

I've had 18 hours  out of a bag in my uds & there was still a small amount of recoverable left but the uds does seem more economical


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 10, 2017)

Steve Johnson said:


> I've had 18 hours  out of a bag in my uds & there was still a small amount of recoverable left but the uds does seem more economical



Steve, do you have any plans for the UDS, as I am looking to build one and bring it to the Smokers Weekend.


----------



## haloodieefoodie (Feb 10, 2017)

Wade said:


> In my 18" a 4 Kg sack of Heat Beads will last 12 hours running at 110 C


Wow.. I better get on Ebay then! Wade!!


----------



## steve johnson (Feb 10, 2017)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Steve, do you have any plans for the UDS, as I am looking to build one and bring it to the Smokers Weekend.


I bought mine as an unfinished project Steve I'll post some photos if I can, I was thinking of bringing mine. Great minds think alike or fools rarely differ 
Any questions msg me













image.jpeg



__ steve johnson
__ Feb 10, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ steve johnson
__ Feb 10, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ steve johnson
__ Feb 10, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ steve johnson
__ Feb 10, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ steve johnson
__ Feb 10, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ steve johnson
__ Feb 10, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ steve johnson
__ Feb 10, 2017


----------



## john trotter (Mar 2, 2017)

i love the heat beads used them last yeari have done three winter time smokes,so now i need to get stock has anyone found an alternative from one of the local sores ie asda b&q etc just for ease of getting hold of them, and i need to keep the prices down,  any help?

john


----------



## sotv (Mar 3, 2017)

.Edit Deleted, my answer not what poster asked.


----------



## wade (Mar 3, 2017)

If you are buying multiple bags then they are best bought online. They come with free next day delivery too over £40-£50.

BBQ World seems about the best at the moment

http://www.bbqworld.co.uk/heat-beads/australian-heat-beads-4kg-bag.asp

4 packs - £23.75

8 Packs - $47.00

WowBBQ also are usually quite good but they don't seem to be advertising multi-bag discount at the moment.


----------



## jockaneezer (Mar 10, 2017)

The Range tend to stock Heat Beads, I went in our local one last week and they were just setting up the bbq display, had the Heat Bead firelighters out but no briquettes yet.


----------

